# Fido



## Clark Kent (May 20, 2008)

*Fido
By Cryozombie - Tue, 20 May 2008 05:57:57 GMT
Originally Posted at: Dead Parrot Tavern*
====================

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0457572/

 	Quote:
 	 	 		 			 			 				Timmy Robinson's best friend in the whole wide world is a six-foot tall rotting zombie named Fido. But when FIDO eats the next-door neighbor, Mom and Dad hit the roof, and Timmy has to go to the ends of the earth to keep Fido a part of the family. A boy-and-his-dog movie for grown ups, "FIDO" will rip your heart out.  			 			 		 	 	 
This is an awesome Zombie-comedy... well worth checking out.

HERE is the Trailer


Read More...


------------------------------------
The Dead Parrot Tavern - The Dead Parrot Tavern is a community forum for the discussion of the golden age of piracy, pirate fests, ren faires, science fiction, fantasy and horror with news, info, calendars of events, message boards, and more! We welcome all to our shores!


----------

